# For Sale Cast Iron and Porcelain Round Oak Gas Cook Stove



## digApony

I have a vintage Round Oak cast iron and porcelain cook stove that I would like to sell. Round Oak, Dowagiac, Michigan, heating and cook stoves were the finest of their time.
The stove is in very good condition. It was given to me by its original owner and I used it everyday for 28 years
The oven is the best baking oven that I have ever used.
The oven interior and broiler is black and white speckled enamel and is in very good condition. There are no chips, cracks or dents. The oven and broiler are easily cleaned with soapy water or oven cleaner. The internal oven temperature is true to its setting.
The porcelain is in very good condition except for one chip on the top right front; I did that and it broke my heart. 
The burner plates and grates are cast iron. The burners work, but they need cleaned. The burners are jetted for natural gas, but I have used propane for 24 years; unknowingly that I shouldn't.
The oven burner works great.
All knobs and mechinisms work. 
It is simple to operate, but not like a modern gas stove. It has a pilot light, but I lit burners and oven with a match or lighter. The stove does not have any gas leaks. I used common sense saftey measures and never had a problem. 
The stove is a pleasure to have in your home. If you bake for any length of time the stove will gently warm your kitchen and possibly your home. I love the pilot light for raising bread dough! 
This stove is very well built. I do not know the exact age of the stove, but Round Oak went out of business around the beginning of WWII. This stove is rare and hard to find.
I stopped using this stove about a month ago. The only reason I am selling is because I am moving and I do not want the stove ruined by storing it in an out building or storage unit. I cannot deliver or ship. You must pick up.
The stove is heavy. It takes at least two strong people to move it. 
You can research Round Oak heating and cook stoves on the Internet. Google Round Oak Dowagiac, Michigan.
$1,200
Please send me a pm if you need more information.
Now I need to know how to upload pictures? I forgot.


----------



## digApony

Attached are photos of the stove.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Very nice. I hope you sell it.


----------



## cfuhrer

That is lovely! I hope you find it a great new home.

If we lived a little closer or had a few more vacation days available we would be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## digApony

cfuhrer said:


> That is lovely! I hope you find it a great new home.
> 
> If we lived a little closer or had a few more vacation days available we would be there in a heartbeat.


It's a wonderful stove. When I roasted a turkey it warmed the entire house, so nice and cozy... It's like a big rock that heats up, but if you touch it, it's just warm, not burning hot. 
I just want a nice home for it... I hate to see it sit and ruin in my barn.


----------

